# Toe strap webbing coming off - Ride Bindings



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Did Rome get back to you?
I'm curious to see your leather sleeve you'll be fashioning. I hope it works out.
I was contemplating of using a very very tiny dabs of krazy glue but i'm afraid of the glue hardening the strap.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Clarion said:


> My girlfriend has the new 2012 Ride Fame bindings and after using it the first time this weekend (15 hours riding) the webbing on the toe straps are coming off.
> 
> I would not be concerned if it was after a season of use but after one weekend?
> 
> Anybody else having similar issues on their Ride bindings?


I bought a pair of Ride EXs this summer. Right out of the box there were small tears to the toe strap webbing. I contacted Ride and got a replacement pair of toestraps. Haven't taken them out on the snow yet... will do so before the week is out. I plan on riding the original ones till they fall apart before going to the replacements. Will post to this thread early next year about how my toe straps hold up after a week or so of riding.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a pair of last year's Deltas with the 3d thingrip straps probably about 15-20 days on them since I bought them last February, they webbing is coming undone in a few spots but they are still holding up pretty well and nothing has affected performance yet.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I had about 6 days on my Capo's and saw a tear. I was like wtf not cool but they still hold together fine. It just worries me about longevity. I think I might give them a call and see if they will send replacements. The tear is started on the top side too so it's not like it dragged and I ran it over with the edge of my board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah the Ride webbing is a bit fragile. However, tears here and there wont cause any functional problems. Though i get it being that they're only a weekend old. Ride is usually pretty good about replacing toe straps, email away.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

http://ridesnowboards.com/support/warranty-parts

that's rides warranty and parts. they have a email link in there to email them about what happened and photos. Ive always had good luck with them. someone hit me first day in a new set a few years back breaking a ratchet off. it wasn't supposed to be warrantied but they sent me a new one free anyways.


----------



## swagner211 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have the 2012 Ride DVAs. I've had about 5 days on them so far and nothing has happened with the webbing on the toe straps but I was having an issue with a ratchet. Just email Ride and tell them what's up. Got back to me within a few days and sent me a replacement. I've always had great customer service from them so I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like the mold seam...?

I've got some early model Ride NRc with the web style toe cap and they've got prolly 70 days on them and they look brand new.... Serious bummer that they've gotten away from that mold when it was working


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pretty sure all the webbing on the nitranes as well as the conventional 2 straps they have are purely cosmetic, which is kind of annoying unto itself, but shouldnt affect anything. now with the k2s i have the front "strap" is 1 in front, one on top, so looking at the rides it seems more obvious.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ride's webbing is ass, their canadian customer support (k2) is ass, and the US support people forward my contact to the canadian support

good bindings, fuck k2


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

So far Ride told me to contact a local dealer and the dealer will order them from Ride. I contacted the place where I purchased the bindings and I have yet to hear back from them. I was hoping Ride would just send me a pair of replacement straps. I will have to be patient.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

So yesterday we decided to go for a litte Christmas Eve shredding.

We take our gear out of the car and when we strap in at the lift the toe strap cracks. Not even a third day of boarding and this happens... I'm guessing it's probably because the gear went from a warm car to -8C pretty quickly. However, one would think gear would be able to withstand temperature changes like this.

Ride will send replacement toe straps but I really hope the new straps won't do this...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Clarion said:


> So far Ride told me to contact a local dealer and the dealer will order them from Ride. I contacted the place where I purchased the bindings and I have yet to hear back from them. I was hoping Ride would just send me a pair of replacement straps. I will have to be patient.


I'm a little surprised by the comments about Ride's customer service. When I had one of the cables start to fray on my Jackson Boas, they sent a new one out right away no questions asked.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

The new replacement toe strap I got cracked again while my girlfriend was strapping in. This is annoying. She says she mindful not to strap down too hard because of the first time but it was really cold yesterday. At least we got 5 days of riding before the 2nd one broke.

I sent an email with pictures asking for 2 straps instead of 1. I hope this doesn't keep happening.

Snowolf, have you been having problems with your replacement straps?

swagner211, are your new ratchets working out for you?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

It's weird that the toestraps are breaking in the same spot both times. I'm not trying to point fingers, but that usually means it's some type of rider error. Obviously I'm not saying intentional.

If it's an overall construction problem, they should be breaking in random spots. How are you transporting your gear to the mountain? Are you sure she has the toe strap properly adjusted to the boot?


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

For transportation, the bindings are inside the board bag, with the highback down and both the toe and ankle straps clicked in over top the high back. The bags are inside the car.

As far as I can tell, all straps have been adjusted to fit the boot - I did them by having her put the boots on and standing in the bindings that were mounted to the board. The centre of all the straps are lined up over the centre of the boots while making sure they fit comfortably. She has a size 7.5 boot and the bindings are medium which are for boots size 7 to 11.

I'm wondering if it's just the material itself. Minus the ratchet, the toe strap is made entirely of plastic and the webbing made of rubber (the ankle strap is made of leather). The times that the toe strap broke, it was colder than what we normally ride. Yesterday was -12C or 10F. All the other days it was -5C or 23F or above.

We made a point leave our gear outside when we needed to use the washroom and eat because I didn't want the gear to experience drastic temperature changes which may promote cracking, especially with the snow liquifying and then freezing.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, my first suspicion would be that you strap the toe down in the board bag. I know a ton of people do this, but I personally don't. I leave them unstrapped. When it's strapped in like that even in a board bag, it only has one way to bend plus it stays constantly bent when strapped down like that.. I'm sure you've stacked stuff on top of it or put the board on its sides or something.

This is just speculation and probably plays a very minor role, but hey, anything to preserve the life right?

Definitely weird. Hopefully Ride is better about helping you out.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just taking a stab in the dark but it looks like it might be breaking where the rubber is thinnest coming off the boots edge(this would stretch the rubber right at that point) when being ratcheted down. :dunno:


----------

